# مشاريع هندسية



## wab (14 فبراير 2010)

موقع يحتوي على مجموعة كبيرة من أفكار لمشاريع في مختلف مجالات الكهرباء و الالكترونيات و الاتصالات ..أرجو ان يفيدكم

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/projects.html


----------



## بكرى سيد (8 يونيو 2010)

انا عاوز جداول حصر كميات خرسانة

ظرورى


----------

